# Manual



## Albert279 (Oct 19, 2014)

Looking for owners and parts manual for Craftsman snowblower Model C950-52379-5.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

That's going to be a "Canadian" Craftsman so it's a bit more difficult to find. Might want to post up a couple photos of it and maybe someone will recognize it as close to one they own and a manual for that.

You might want to add a location to your profile so it pops up under your screen name. Location can at times make a difference in the answer/advise you get.


----------



## Bigrockk (Mar 22, 2020)

I know this is a very old post but I have this manual and have no problem scanning it and sending it to you if you still need or want it.


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

Bigrockk said:


> I know this is a very old post but I have this manual and have no problem scanning it and sending it to you if you still need or want it.


His last activity was 2.5 yrs ago. I think he’s moved on. I wouldn’t waste the effort to respond.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

It could still be useful for others on here. A lot of those machines were sold.


----------

